# Sunday in Canada?



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We were having a discussion about not being able to hunt on Sunday up in Canada the other day. Can you guys not hunt b/c of holy day purposes or is it to give the guides a rest? If I recall right farming follows the same guidelines and that is what got me thinking a little.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Can you guys not hunt b/c of holy day purposes or is it to give the guides a rest?


Some provices allow sunday hunting. I feel the law is an archaic relic of the days when the church controlled the gov't. Things will change as soon as all the old foggies that are doing the voting die. People my age don't seem to vote and our opinions are never heard. It's not like it matters, look at our whacked out gun laws. City folk make up the majority of the population and with our last 12 years of being bullied by the bleeding heart liberals it will take another 12 years for these people to realize the lies they have bought into. As for farmers, I have yet to see one not do chores or other work on sunday, it's just another day. I love paying 18-20k in taxes every year for a 4 day deer season or better yet a 4 day spring conservation hunt. :eyeroll: But I can smoke all the weed I want and not have to worry about a criminal conviction. I love my country but it has gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the insight headshot as I knew I could count on ya. I can definitely see the frustration that would revolve around it. Guess when I come up there snow goosin' with ya in the future, it'll have to be earlier in the week.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

All i have to say is that canadian laws suck


----------

